# Meilenwerk Düsseldorf



## TwinSport

Hey there,

been to "Meilenwerk Düsseldorf" this weekend and thought I'll show you some beautiful cars! 

If you're in Germany you defently have to see it once . Entry is free!

Well, here I come to the pictures:










































































































































Swizöl Garage:










































































































Kind regards,
Sebastian


----------



## CK888

Gorgeous classics, esp the old Mercs and early Carrera RSs

Thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Guest

that pantera is so sweet


----------



## German Bimmer

nice collection, only a few miles away from me (cologne), i should go and visit it once.....even if its in düsseldorf


----------



## stargazer

Beautiful. Loving the old classics









Is that a RUF Yellow Bird this photo??


----------



## stargazer

That Mercedes Pagoda is :argie:


----------



## Kornelio

Hi all!
I've also been to Meilenwerk Dusseldorf in february this year.
Some photos:


----------



## mattm

Thanks to both of you for taking the time to post these stunning pictures! :thumb:


----------

